# Calling



## AV1611 (Sep 24, 2007)

Do you believe that we have a specific calling? Say to become a doctor? Or to move to a certain place? I personally think that we do not. What are your thoughts?


----------



## satz (Sep 24, 2007)

I would agree with you.


----------



## MW (Sep 24, 2007)

I would say every man should train to work in a field, thankfully acknowledge it as the calling of providence, and diligently serve Christ in it; but I would guard against the idea that God has a calling which one might somehow "miss."


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Sep 24, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> I would say every man should train to work in a field, thankfully acknowledge it as the calling of providence, and diligently serve Christ in it; but I would guard against the idea that God has a calling which one might somehow "miss."


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 24, 2007)

I would agree with what has been said so far. 

Here is a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Decision-Making-Gods-Way-Knowing/dp/0801064295/ref=sr_1_1/002-1436268-2838436?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1190641528&sr=8-1"]LINK[/ame] to a book that I think gives a very Biblical explanation for decision making and following God's will in ones life. I studied under Dr. Meadors at Piedmont Bible College back in the early 80s. I've found all of his teaching to be Biblical as well as practical.


----------



## Herald (Sep 24, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> I would say every man should train to work in a field, thankfully acknowledge it as the calling of providence, and diligently serve Christ in it; but I would guard against the idea that God has a calling which one might somehow "miss."



Matthew...brother...we have to stop agreeing like this!


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, I agree with all of the above...

There seems to be a calling to salvation and for the Apostles and Jesus' disciples. But I see no NT calling for any other areas of work.

I would prefer that many Christian "un-religi-ossify" their language and just say, "I want to do this and I feel I am good at it.." rather then blaming the Holy Spirit for their every move. 

There is dignity in work, nonetheless, and if this is what is being set forht,,,then AMEN! God places us through providence in many estates and we are to shine in all of them.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the responses thus far. I will add some detail in here FYI. Last night I was at our "After 8" meeting for Christians at the church I attend aged 18-35. The issue was one of "finding God's will". One person was saying that God has a specific calling for us and we need to find out what it is. The Scriptures help but God will make it known through "feelings", "dreams" and "visions". Now I did not want to get embroiled in yet another cessationist debate so steared clear of it. There also seemed to be some confusion between the issue of guidance and the issue of vocation i.e. how does God guide us? and Is it my calling to be X?

My own thinking is that God has a purpose for us (his decretal will) but we do not know what it is. Our responsibility is to live in accordance with his revealed will which we find in Scripture. Our calling is to live lives to the glory of God.

In facing the question "How does God guide us?" we are to reply that he does so through two books which we have to learn to read - Scripture and Providence.

In a choice such as, should I become a prostitute or a cleaner then the answer is obvious and Scripture is clear on the issue. Also in a situation where you are (hypothetically) offered two identical jobs in identical areas yet one has a sound church whereas the other does not. The answer here is also easily found in Scripture.

In a choice such as should I become a doctor or a solicitor the book is not so much Scripture but Providence. If you are hopeless with legal issues then become a doctor; if you are squeemish then become a solicitor. 

The bottom line is that we are to use the gifts that God have given us in accordance with his revealed will for his glory's sake.


----------



## Scott (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, each man’s lawful vocation is his calling. Unfortunately few people see it this way, although the terminology of “calling” was common in times when Christianity was widespread. God calls and equips different people for different vocations. We do not discern callings ordinarily through feelings, dreams, visions, and the like. What your friend describes in mysticism, which is common in evangelicalism these days. Rather, choosing a calling involves things like: (1) determining what gifts you have, (2) identifying what opportunities you have, (3) identifying where your interests lie, (3) consulting with people with authority over you (especially important for people under parental influence), (4) consulting with tradesmen in the field, etc. Calls come through providence, not through mysticism. The best book I know of on the topic from the perspective of Puritan theology is The Religious Tradesman by Richard Steele.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 24, 2007)

Scott said:


> Yes, each man’s lawful vocation is his calling. Unfortunately few people see it this way, although the terminology of “calling” was common in times when Christianity was widespread. God calls and equips different people for different vocations. We do not discern callings ordinarily through feelings, dreams, visions, and the like. What your friend describes in mysticism, which is common in evangelicalism these days. Rather, choosing a calling involves things like: (1) determining what gifts you have, (2) identifying what opportunities you have, (3) identifying where your interests lie, (3) consulting with people with authority over you (especially important for people under parental influence), (4) consulting with tradesmen in the field, etc. Calls come through providence, not through mysticism. The best book I know of on the topic from the perspective of Puritan theology is The Religious Tradesman by Richard Steele.




 If anyone has any books they would suggest that would be great


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 24, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, each man’s lawful vocation is his calling. Unfortunately few people see it this way, although the terminology of “calling” was common in times when Christianity was widespread. God calls and equips different people for different vocations. We do not discern callings ordinarily through feelings, dreams, visions, and the like. What your friend describes in mysticism, which is common in evangelicalism these days. Rather, choosing a calling involves things like: (1) determining what gifts you have, (2) identifying what opportunities you have, (3) identifying where your interests lie, (3) consulting with people with authority over you (especially important for people under parental influence), (4) consulting with tradesmen in the field, etc. Calls come through providence, not through mysticism. The best book I know of on the topic from the perspective of Puritan theology is The Religious Tradesman by Richard Steele.
> ...



The book I mentioned in my earlier post, by Dr. Gary Meadors, is excellent. He deals with all the issues you mentioned and supplies the Biblical model for determining one's "calling".


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 24, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> The book I mentioned in my earlier post, by Dr. Gary Meadors, is excellent. He deals with all the issues you mentioned and supplies the Biblical model for determining one's "calling".


----------



## MW (Sep 24, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > I would say every man should train to work in a field, thankfully acknowledge it as the calling of providence, and diligently serve Christ in it; but I would guard against the idea that God has a calling which one might somehow "miss."
> ...



Bill, Either that or you might have to change your name to Presbyterian in Crisis.


----------



## Wannabee (Sep 24, 2007)

MacArthur's [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Found-Gods-Will-John-MacArthur/dp/156476740X/ref=sr_1_1/103-3716657-3866256?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1190674119&sr=1-1"]_Found, God's Will_[/ame] is a good resource. It helped me a great deal a few years ago. I've also heard good things about [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Decision-Making-Will-God-Alternative/dp/1590522052/ref=pd_sim_b_1/103-3716657-3866256?ie=UTF8&qid=1190641528&sr=8-1"]_Decision Making and the Will of God_[/ame] by Friesen.


----------

